# 2nd Init Information



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Coming from the Thunderbolt I had no freaking clue what 2nd init was, so I did some homework and found this link from cvps -

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-roms/162577-2nd-init-roms-battery-life.html

Interesting stuff.. Should be even better now with the GB kernel.. It's definitely a solid work-around until we can get an unlocked bootloader.


----------

